# /usr/bin/env and crontab



## Sylhouette (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello all.

I have a little issue with some scripts that I try to run from crontab. These scripts use /usr/bin/env bash or python, like scamp and a python script from baruwa. If I run them manually it works, but if I run the script with cron I get the following

For my python script it is this.

```
env: python: No such file or directory
```

for the scamp script it give me this.

```
env: bash: No such file or directory
```

What can I do to make /usr/bin/env work through crontab.

Thanks for your time.

regards,
Johan


----------



## Sylhouette (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I found it, I need to set the PATH for bash and python also in the /etc/crontab file.

regards,
Johan


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, scripts run from cron have a very limited environment, which includes $PATH.


----------

